# Plastic Bags-How dangerous!?



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Just read the thread on wooly things and reminded me to ask about Zac...my siamese boy...he is 10months old, neutered...and will chew any bag in sight...I cant leave a single bag or loose plastic around anywhere as he will chew it.

I'm not as naive to think this isnt dangerous as it is but I thought he would grow out of it but if anything its getting worse. 

At night time its like check the doors are locked, checked the windows shut, lights out...oh and nothing plastic bag type left around.

Is there something that causes this? As he didnt do it until he was around 7months old? 

Thanks all.x


----------



## Lambchop (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi
Unfortunately this habbit is seen most commonly in siameses. It is a very strange phenomena and a very difficult one to extinguish as the cats seem to get pleasure out of the activity. Some people associate it with premature weaning but it does seem to be an unfortunate breed trait in oriental breeds. I think you will just have to keep hiding things and distract him if you notice him starting it. Is a difficult one!
lambchop


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

lol he still suckles on my skin i.e hands etc aswel...not sure if its related in anyway? Although I didn't know that it was an unrare thing for siamese so thanks for that Lambchop...you learn something new everyday.xx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

The Millers are bag chewers in my house - all siamese and oris. They don't eat them just chew at them. Any kind of brush with nylon/plastic brissles suffer abuse as well, especially the one that goes with the dustpan


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Saikou said:


> The Millers are bag chewers in my house - all siamese and oris. They don't eat them just chew at them. Any kind of brush with nylon/plastic brissles suffer abuse as well, especially the one that goes with the dustpan


lol he is the only one out of my 3 meezers that does this and I thought it was just Zac but it seems more common than what I could of imagined really...he doesnt eat them like you said just chews and tears them apart but I just worry what would happen if he swallowed a piece by accident.

Think I'll just keep the plastic stuff out of his reach little buggarlugs.xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*We have a couple of cats here that love plastic bags, the 1 slides across the floors on them, lol. I don't think they ever grow out of it as 1 of them is 5 now and the other is 2.*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Saikou said:


> The Millers are bag chewers in my house - all siamese and oris. They don't eat them just chew at them. Any kind of brush with nylon/plastic brissles suffer abuse as well, especially the one that goes with the dustpan


Trouble does this as well i think it must be the Siamese in her! She never eats it just chews. I also catch her stealing my makeup brushes and sniffing, chewing and licking those.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya T Nobz,Trin and Gaia all love chewing anything thats plastic one of their many endearing qualities,again ours don't eat them just chew them and play,supervised of course and we get rid of the handles,but Nancy likes to sit in them and play hide and peepDon't think with ours at least it's anything to do with early weaning,they simply just like to chew and play


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Mine do it too, they are obsessed with them and I have to unpack shopping at warp speed and grab the bags back as fast as I can or all the handles will be ruined and I like to reuse mine.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I also catch her stealing my makeup brushes and sniffing, chewing and licking those.


*Just so long as it's not your toothbrush*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Just so long as it's not your toothbrush*


lol !!! nah but it's not very nice going to put your blush on and having it smell of cat slobbler! or worse... it's wet!


----------



## Carrie968 (Jul 9, 2008)

Rocky is OBSESSED with plastic bags!!! What i do is tie them in a knot in the middle and that way he can carry it about and play with it without getting stuck inside. He goes nuts when he hears a bag and follows me when i bring in the shippping.

I hope he doesn't grow out of it he looks so sweet playing and sliding about the kitchen with it.


----------

